
LaTeX Coffee Stains (2012) - FlyMoreRockets
http://hanno-rein.de/archives/349
======
perl4ever
It's amazing how much of our modern world originated with Bell Labs:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucent)

"One source inside Lucent says that the logo is a Zen Buddhist symbol for
"eternal truth", the Enso, turned 90 degrees and modified"

...now it's bothering me, how do you tell if a coffee stain has been turned 90
degrees?

~~~
FlyMoreRockets
The tell-tell is the isolated drip from the coffee mug handle.

